# CMHR's Chuck Wagon is set up at Worlds



## Gini (Sep 26, 2008)

CMHR's booth will only have a person in it part time. With all that is going on in the rescue and children in school we could not get anyone to stay at the booth full time. Please check this wonderful wagon out. There will be a silent auction on it starting October 1st going until October 12th. If you see Jess stop by and say "Howdy" and check this wagon out! If you have any questions for us concerning the wagon or CMHR and Jess isn't there please contact one of us.


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 26, 2008)

[Aww, thats real nice


----------



## Marty (Sep 26, 2008)

Please everyone stop by and talk to Jess!


----------



## Gini (Sep 26, 2008)

*[SIZE=12pt]More photo's of the wagon at the booth.[/SIZE]*


----------

